# Fridge



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

HELP!

We're planning our first trip later today, and maybe I am making this more complicated than it really is... I wanted to cool the fridge using the LP system so that I can load all the drinks, meats, etc... I am assuming that all that's required is that settings on the fridge be set to LP and the "on" button is depressed. I did just that early this morning and after 3-4 hours went to check the temp and it has not cooled at all. I ran an extension cord out to the trailer, then selected the LP mode and can hear the electronic ignitor clicking (something I did not hear early). After a few clicking's I can hear the gas flowing. I thought maybe, it must first be hooked up to 110v in order to ignite and once ignited I can disconnect the 110v and run soley on LP. As I disconnected, the hissing sound of gas stopped.

What am I doing wrong?

Jose


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Jose,

You don't need 110 AC to run the fridge on LP, but you do need 12V. If I was forced to guess, I'd say your 12V batteries are low (or not hooked up?) and when you plug in your converter it is bringing the voltage up, allowing the fridge to light. That model also makes sense for the hissing stopping when you unplug, since once you turn off the 12V converter than the internal 12V powered valve would close in the fridge.

That's my guess.

Chet.


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Chet,

You are SO correct. I connected the battery and bingo... Sorry, I was having a blonde moment. And, thank YOU so much for the quick response...

Jose


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Don't feel bad we all have them once and while...................

Scott


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

don't feel bad, the 1st time I forgot to turn on the propane










Thor


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Hey I'm blonde!









Must mean I have non-stop "moments"


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I was blond...now I'm two tone gray/blond!


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good call Chet


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Whew hew! I got one right!

Outbackers Problem Jeopardy...

Chet.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

That's the beauty of being bald.....no one but me knows what color hair I used to have.









Tim

PS, it was brown., but the DW is blonde.


----------



## Pat&Barb (Jul 10, 2004)

Hello All,

Just took our first trip in a 21RS. There's so much to learn. Had too much on my mind to think about cooling the fridge prior to leaving. I heard two experienced people recommend starting that process the night before you leave, though, not just a few hours before? Just how long does it take to get it cold using propane?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

When we go away for a weekend, I try to stop it up the day before we leave. I've never actually timed it to see how long it takes. It doesn't use a lot of propane, so that is not a worry.

I can plug into shore power at home, so I just set the fridge to Auto, it runs on electric until I unplug, then I keep it on Propane while towing. If I need to stop for gas, me or the wife just steps into the camper, and turns the unit off. As long as you don't open the doors, it will stay cold for a good long time without being turned on.

One thing that will make it work better is to NOT put something warm inside, and expect it to make it cold. When we are transporting things, they come out of the fridge in the house and go into the RV unit.

Things that we are reaching for alot, like bottled water, juice boxes, soda's, and beer; we still keep in the cooler, with lots of ice. That way, the kids don't keep open and close the fridge, letting out the precious cold air.
An internal fan also helps by circulating the air inside the box.

Tim


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Thanks to all that replied and helped with my fridge. We took the new 21RS out for the first time this weekend and everything went well. Towed easily with my f150 Suprecrew, and all appliance's performed well also. Having been camping with a Starcraft Pop-Up prior-this is the way to go... My wife loved the fact that the little one's can use the bathroom. Prior to the 21RS we (she) would have to escort the kids to the campground restrooms. It's pretty tough in the middle of the night. We plan to have many additional trips, and possible join in on the Pacific Northwest Rally...

Jose


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

> That's the beauty of being bald.....no one but me knows what color hair I used to have.


Going back to the hair. I am not sure if we are allowed to tell blonde jokes (Like why do Blonde's have TGIF printed on their shoes?)


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'll bite.....Why?


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

One more note on using the fridge at home... if you live on a hill, or have a very noticable slant to your TT when in the driveway, you might consider moving the TT out to the street before you fire up the fridge. Or, if you have enough length on your tongue lift, you can level the trailer.... either way, the fridge will cool much better and much quicker if you have it level. We, like some of the others here, put our stuff in cold and only allow a short period before we hit the road and all is always well!

Steve


----------

